# Non riesco ad installare webcam e fotocamera

## vdavi81

Ho 2 grossi problemi:

1) La webcam. Non riesco ad installarla. Segui la guida. Installo tramite emerge i driver 

.

emerge -avt qc-usb-messenger .... fin qui nessun problema.

ho installato anche v4l e v4l2 

quando vado afare modprobe quickcam nessun problema.

Ma poi quando vado a fare xawtv mi dice che non trova il devide /dev/video0.

Anche facendo v4l-info ho lo stesso guaio.

Preannuncio che ho creato con mknod il device.

Aiuto!!!!!

2)Con la fotocamera. pèraticamente dice che non riesce aleggere il prottocollo delle amera. Cioè la vede tenta di montarla ma non riesce. Perchè? .. è una kodak 310.

..Ah un latra cosa con gimp non riesco a leggere i file jpeg. Aiuto. 

Grazie.

----------

## Kernel78

Il problema maggiore è che per ogni problema devi aprire una discussione diversa ...

Edita il primo messaggio e lascia solo una domanda (per le altre domande crei altre discussioni), poi si vedrà come aiutarti.

----------

## Onip

Controlla qui se la tua fotocamera è supportata, nel caso lo sia controlla bene le USE con cui hai compilato libgphoto2.

Per gimp stesso discorso: controlla le USE.

Il fatto che tu non abbia il supporto per jpeg mi fa pensare che tu non abbia impostato il profilo desktop, nel caso ti consiglio vivamente di farlo ( e di cercare nel forum come si fa )

Byez

p.s. le Linee Guida prevedono di aprire un post per ogni problema (dopo aver accuratamente cercato nel forum e nella documentazione. Ricordatelo la prossima volta   :Confused:  ...

----------

## vdavi81

Mi scuso per la discussione multipla. solo che visto che i guai erano tutti circa inerentti... ho pensato di fare cosi. non si ripeterà.

la libgphot in effetti non supporta la mia webcam. O almeno nella lista che mi hai inviato non c'è. Pero se ci sono i driver, in qualche modo andra...... e' una quickcam Messenger.

Per quanto rigurda gimp..qualche altra informazione.

----------

## Onip

libgphoto2 è per la macchina fotografica.

per quella webcam c'è un thread nel forum documentazione, prova a cercare.... (altra cosa scritta nelle linee guida, cercare prima di postare)

----------

## vdavi81

avevo gia trovato la guida. Non mi ero accorto che il forum fosse diviso in 2 parti

----------

## vdavi81

Bene va la fotocamera con gphoto. Cioè riesco a leggere le foto solo con gphoto o solo con digicam.

Péroblema non riesco a montarla in una cartella. Quando provo a emerge gphotofs mi dice che non esiste. eppure in una guida mi dice di emergerlo.

Per quanto rigurda la webcab io provo e riprovo a seguire la guida ma niente da fare..... Mi dice sempre che non trova il dev. eppure io il dev l'ho creato. Adesso riprovo a ricompilare il kernel.

Per quanto riguarda gimp tutto ok (risolto).

----------

## Scen

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Bene va la fotocamera con gphoto. Cioè riesco a leggere le foto solo con gphoto o solo con digicam.
> 
> Péroblema non riesco a montarla in una cartella. Quando provo a emerge gphotofs mi dice che non esiste. eppure in una guida mi dice di emergerlo.

 

CHE guida? Difatti non esiste nessun pacchetto che si chiama così nel portage tree ufficiale.

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto rigurda la webcab io provo e riprovo a seguire la guida ma niente da fare..... Mi dice sempre che non trova il dev. eppure io il dev l'ho creato. Adesso riprovo a ricompilare il kernel.
> 
> 

 

Anche qui... CHE guida stai leggendo? Posta il risultato di

```

lsusb

```

a Webcam collegata.

Attenzione che devi ri-emergere media-video/qc-usb-messenger OGNI volta che ricompili il kernel; inoltre devi assicurarti che il modulo sia caricato.

----------

## vdavi81

Bhe prova a fare emerge -search gphoto. Ti dico che va.  gphoto. C'era nel wiki che si parlava di gphoto.(diciamo che leggo le foto puo andare)

La guida per la webcam:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-419616.html

Va bhe è na guida in un forum, ma tanto non funzia.

Ecco lsusb:

daviputer ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d7d:1400 Phison Electronics Corp.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

daviputer ~ #

Come poi vedere c'è Logitech quickcam....

Auito!!!!

----------

## Scen

Tu avevi scritto gphotofs, per quello dicevo che non esiste nessun pacchetto che si chiama così.

Comunque quella guida è un pò "vecchiotta", se leggevi l'ultimo commento ti rendevi conto che bastava installare qc-usb-messenger.

```

emerge qc-usb-messenger

```

[OT]

Non vorrei sembrare pignolo, ma potresti scrivere in un italiano leggermente più comprensibile? Sembra che tu scriva un pò di fretta, non è che per caso hai alle spalle un fucile puntato ogni volta che sei al computer?  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OT]

----------

## vdavi81

ecco il problema:

daviputer ~ # modprobe -l | grep quick

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/usb/quickcam.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.ko

daviputer ~ # modprobe quickcam

daviputer ~ # xawtv

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.20-gentoo-r :Cool: 

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

no video grabber device available

daviputer ~ #

----------

## Scen

Prova a caricare il modulo quickcam_messenger, invece di quickcam:

```

modprobe -v quickcam_messenger

```

e verifica tramite

```

dmesg

```

se la tua webcam viene rilevata correttamente dal kernel e se viene creato il nodo di dispositivo /dev/video0 (anche se in precedenza lo creavi manualmente mancava fisicamente il supporto da parte del kernel, per quello ricevevi l'errore).

Quando avrai verificato che tutto funziona, carica il modulo in automatico all'avvio del sistema aggiungendo il suo nome nel file /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

----------

## vdavi81

Sempre gli stessi errori.

Mi parla in xawtv. mi dice che non è stato compilato per il supporto per il dga. Adesso ho sto provando a documentarmi su cosa è il dga .

ho appena installato il pacchetto mascherato xf86dga.

Mi sembra che ci sia anche un flag use...

Spero che non ci sia un modulo del kernel da aggiungere.

----------

